# Help removing Cultured Stone



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A sharp blow with a hammer and a brick chisle should break it free. May want to have someone wearing some gloves to keep a hand on the stone to keep it from falling as it comes loose.


----------



## akluthier (Mar 31, 2013)

Kind of what I had in mind but with no experience with these I thought I'd ask. 

Then to reset over top of this would I have to replace the Durock or just chisel off as much mortar as possible and re-align and adhere some fresh mortar? 

Thanks... appreciate the help..


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*you guys obviously have better monitors/screens than mine,,, all's i see is someone hasn't yet grouted the ' rock ',,, then again, maybe if i turn'd mine upside do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:laughing:*


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

It "should" come free of the Durock relatively easily, as that's usually the weaker connection. But, you're going to have a hard time getting the mud off the back of the stone more than likely. The backs are typically so aggressive, they don't give the mortar up very easily. You may also need to replace some Durock, see how well it goes first. I'd consider using an SDS rotary hammer to help "shear" the stone off with minimal damage...........


----------



## akluthier (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks to all....

Tried a couple and they came off pretty easy... gentle taps with a brick chisel and heavy hammer along the top at the wall / rock joint and they are breaking loose with little or no residue mortar left on the Durock.... lots of mortar left on the rocks that I will try to deal with... 

Thanks again... 

Another question..... 

Once I get some of the inconsistencies fixed ... what's the preferred method to grout a project like this with cultured stone? I read about using a grout bag?? Is this like a cake decorating bag filled with frosting? should I start squeezing into a joint and let it fill up the voids and come to the top....or fill them in from the top in? I've grouted tile before but not rock.... I also understand you don't want to get grout on the rock if possible..and don't use water to clean.. 

Thanks again for any suggestions and help....


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm partial to disposable grout bags, not because they're cheap, but because I think they flow the best. May be hard to find, but a local masonry supplier may have them. ANd yes, they're like an oversized cake decorating bag. While you're at the msonry supplier, pick thier brain to see if they offer up any kind of ideas for a "plastisizer" for the motor, as it helps tremendously. I use a very simple, common one, but it's one of the few secrets I have left that I'm not willing to share on the web.............:laughing:


----------

